# OS X Tiger?



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

So it seems that Apple is going to unveil at WWDC the new "Tiger".

On one side, it is very good seeing that Apple does not waste time developing its products.

But on the other side, I feel quite deceived. I just bought a new computer with OS X Panther (which I like a lot), a few months ago I bought OS X Jaguar, and now comes Tiger.

No really good prices exist for updates, which should be free de facto, but are not.

Will I need to upgrade my hardware in 6 months again to support the new OS (which will probably in the short term force me to update)?. This ratio of spenditure, even though my personal economy is quite healthy, I can't stand.

What do you people think? I would like to hear some opinions about Apple's frenetical OS X updates and its pricing policies in this matter. Am I the only one who feels betrayed?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm confused.
You bought a computer with Panther... and then you bought Jaguar?
Or was Jaguar for a different computer?

What are the specs on your computer you just bought? Most likely you won't have to worry about hardware upgrades for a while. As for pricing, I'll admit I'm not too crazy about it either.


----------



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

The Memory Hole said:
			
		

> I'm confused.
> You bought a computer with Panther... and then you bought Jaguar?
> Or was Jaguar for a different computer?
> 
> What are the specs on your computer you just bought? Most likely you won't have to worry about hardware upgrades for a while. As for pricing, I'll admit I'm not too crazy about it either.



Ouch nono. Sorry I did not make myself clear. Before I had my PowerBook with a G4 I had an iBook G3 with OS X.1.3, for which I bought Jaguar after a couple of months.

My new computer is far from being at the top of Apple's hardware list, but I'm afraid that at this rate it will become very obsolete in 2 to 3 months. It s a PowerBook G4 1 GHz 32 MB SDRAM 768 MB RAM (this last thing is the only thingy I think will stay up-to-date).


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't understand why ppl simply have to own the most recent hardware and software and then complain when the update refreshrate is quite high. Am not really talking about you, guilly, but your thread shows a slight tendency into that direction. I think ppl should go for what they need. What do I need the recent hardware for, when my work can be done with the last generation model as well? I think your hardware is quite fine and panther is a very robust and powerful os. I don't think you will need to update and I am sure your hardware won't get obsolete that soon. My ibook is more than 2 years old and wasn't even the most powerful book in those days and still it's far away from being obsolete.
Take those high update frequencies as a great opportunity for ppl that are in urge need of faster, more extensive and reliable systems.
And I don't think tiger will be officially released by the end of this year. I remember how much time it took from the first panther builds till the final version.


----------



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

I like your point of view. I will take it in account.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

happy you agree with me


----------



## Anim8r (Jun 17, 2004)

Try installing Panther on your older mac... it will run fine. Then when Tiger comes out it will also run fine on your newer machine (probably your older one as well). OSX allows for a lot more flexibility when running on older hardware than say... Windows. 



			
				guilly said:
			
		

> So it seems that Apple is going to unveil at WWDC the new "Tiger".
> 
> On one side, it is very good seeing that Apple does not waste time developing its products.
> 
> ...


----------



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

Anim8r said:
			
		

> Try installing Panther on your older mac... it will run fine. Then when Tiger comes out it will also run fine on your newer machine (probably your older one as well). OSX allows for a lot more flexibility when running on older hardware than say... Windows.



Yer right, I had the chance to prove it. Also the OS becomes more powerful and on the other hand developers switch to new Mac OS X.4 (i.e.) and there's no longer support for - let's say - OS X.3 (it has already happened with many X.1.3 software). That is what really scares the hell out of me. I will find some new software for Mac OS X I had been waiting for, but it will only be compatible with X.4 due to "this" and "that". And I will have to pay another $120 to get the Tiger.

Sorry, this is only speculation.


----------



## xarcom (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree with Guilly. I went from OS X Cheeta (came with my G3 500 ibook in 2001) to Panther just last year.. It was a great leap for me, but after looking at the feature list of Tiger, I wonder why it would warrant its high cost. I'm lucky to be a student and have access to special prices (got panther for 99 $CAD) cause if not I'd still be running 10.1.5.. actually I'd be running Linux as I was originally.. but I digress.

Someone mentioned that you don't have to be on the cutting edge all the time, well speaking as a person that had 10.1.5 for which safari, X11, etc ... didn't work on 10.1.5 when 10.2 was out... it kinda sucks that most of Apple's software developped after an OS revision won't work well or at all on previous versions.. I think that right now people are still doing ok running Jaguar but I'm not so sure once Tiger comes out... and those upgrades are spaced out by what 2-3 years ?

I think that the upgrades should be less expensive to compensate for those of us (students, or everyone actually) that don't have 100 $ to blow every year ..

my 0.02 $


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 17, 2004)

To some having a new OS is a fashion statement like women owning the newest line from their favorite designer. When I first started using an Apple IIGS just like my father did with his classic cars I had to customize everything from the screen to putting the apple logo/stickers on the mouse and keyboard. I guess I was trying to elicit a response from someone... just like my father when he kept tinkering with exhausts and fuzzy dice and new chrome blowers for his cars. But hardly did anyone show up to see the cool looking GS. As the years continued I continued to add a touch of my own to my macs. Colorful wallpaper, startup sounds/movies, talking moose and flying toasters. Then when I knew a little bit about the operating system I started tweaking everything with resedit and downloading every single system update/patch from apple. Scouring development boards for the tiniest of updates like apple talk 2.1.4.2.1c and belgian waffle printer driver .0.8.3b.  Most was a waste of time, why I did it I had no clue. (some tend to their gardens or cars, some spend time at the manicurist weekly updating their nails or working on the newest tans) Then I started standing in line the night before waiting for the newest Mac updates from 7 to 9 and then getting my copy of 10 preview, hoping daily to get to use the software update function.  I've slowed down my craze but still have a nice fresh copy of the next version within 2 weeks after its debut. I told myself if Apple charges more than $289 for an update I'll probably wait but for now getting a new wardrobe for my mac for under $200 bucks  every year or so aint to bad. And when the side of the box says I need to get a new mac, heck I guess I'll just have to just that.


----------



## jarinteractive (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of shelling out a bunch of cash every year for a new OS, but it is usually worth it.  not only do you get new features, but each release seems to run smoother and faster.  I am running Panther on a PowerBook G4 and a PowerMac Dual G4 (450) and both of them run much faster than they did while running Jaguar...which was faster than 10.1...etc.   So the OS updates really extend the life of your hardware, because they get faster each time!  Not to say that you shouldn't upgrade periodically, but the hardware is definitely not obsolete for at least a couple years after purchase.  This is especially true if you have plenty of RAM.

-JARinteractive


----------



## xarcom (Jun 17, 2004)

My complains aren't with the upgrade... I find its good to see a vendor upgrade its OS more than once per 5 years or more ... but my beef is with the price tag attached to it... like I said I went from 10.1 to 10.3 ... it was a huge difference... but was 10.2 to 10.3 that much of a leap, enough for 200 $? ? I've seen mixed reviews about that..

I think that apple could benefit by selling upgrades at half cost.... making it easier for people to keep up.. and offer their new software (in the future) to everyone.. instead of the people that just dished out the 200 $ upgrade. I just hope Tiger doesn't suddenly make 10.2 obselete like 10.2 made 10.1 obselete.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 17, 2004)

I think a new OS every year is ok - cramming the last twelve months' advance in technology and functionality in there for anyoe who wants it. But you don't have to upgrade - I could name several hundred people right now who use OS 9 quite happily (they are the people I support) - thats 9 not Classic. And their machines will all run the latest X (if you include the patch to run Panther on G3s).
What I want to know is the game plan for non-supported hardware. Already G3s officially don't run Panther without a patch, and they've finally stopped selling the high-end G4s. Whats next, will they stop supporting anything below a Ghz machine I know (its more to do with Firmware and componenets btu you know what I mean)?
Hopefully then I'll just have to buy a CPU upgrade for my G4 for a hundred quid or so.

I'd like a G5, but I don't _need_ one...


----------



## macgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

xarcom said:
			
		

> I agree with Guilly. I went from OS X Cheeta (came with my G3 500 ibook in 2001) to Panther just last year.. It was a great leap for me, but after looking at the feature list of Tiger, I wonder why it would warrant its high cost. I'm lucky to be a student and have access to special prices (got panther for 99 $CAD) cause if not I'd still be running 10.1.5.. actually I'd be running Linux as I was originally.. but I digress.



I'm sorry... I didn't realize there was a feature list for Tiger anywhere.

Listen, with all due respect, both of you guys need to go cry somewhere else.  Compare Mac OS X updates with Windows updates, both in features, cost, and frequency.  There is no question Apple has it right.  There is a TON of work that goes into each of the innovations that Apple puts in a new OS release, and I think everyone needs to start respecting that.  Microsoft takes forever to release an OS and it always falls short of what everyone hopes it will be.  Apple (nearly) always makes people so excited about their innovations that they get people out in force on the day of the release just to get the chance to buy the new OS.  That tells me that the price point is definitely not too high.

Apple releases a new OS every year that has more innovation in it than the last 3 Windows releases.  Show some respect.  If you're a poor student, don't buy it, but don't complain, because Windows updates cost like $400.  Or, you could always take advantage of the Apple student discounts.

I know the point was that you want a full price and an upgrade price, but think of it this way:  EVERY purchase of the software is an upgrade.  New full versions are handed out for free when you buy a mac.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 17, 2004)

I think, plain and simple, that if you don't want the update, don't pay for the update. If you want it, gauge whether or not it's worth it to you, based on a Features and Benefits comparison.

The silly thing is, and what people seem to have forgotten, is that this software is made by humans. Not perfect, higher, infallible beings. Humans who can make mistakes. I love it when everyone rushes out to get the newest version of OS X and then complains that it left them in the cold in some aspect or was "too expensive." 

The general rule has ALWAYS been that you stay one step behind the updates and let everyone else slog through the problems. Case in point: I didn't download iTunes 4.5 right away (when "Software Update" told me to, ironically!) and thus didn't have to deal with its ensuing problems because everyone else didand boy did we all hear about it! My iPod doesn't work! A common complaint with that release.

I agree with a previous poster that whatever is "new" is the thing to have. It's fashionable and cool to have the latest OS X in your computer so you can come to forums like this or have your friends over to your house and show them how amazing your computer is. It's just good economics for apple to do this, and shows that they know human nature and how their product tickles our fancy.


----------



## Anim8r (Jun 17, 2004)

Just a clarification.
Windows XP upgrade can be had for $199.
Still no bargain in my mind considering it's flaws.


----------



## xarcom (Jun 17, 2004)

macgeek said:
			
		

> I'm sorry... I didn't realize there was a feature list for Tiger anywhere.



Well if you do a little research you might find some speculated features.. of course no official feature list is available... (we are talking about Apple here)



			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> Listen, with all due respect, both of you guys need to go cry somewhere else.



What respect ? You just insulted us both ? I guess its too much to ask to have a discussion on a forum.



			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> Compare Mac OS X updates with Windows updates, both in features, cost, and frequency.  There is no question Apple has it right.  There is a TON of work that goes into each of the innovations that Apple puts in a new OS release, and I think everyone needs to start respecting that.



I respect the work that was done in the upgrade, although minor UI tweaks isn't what I would call innovation. The best thing about going to panther for me was speed since I have a G3, that and having apple's X11. 



			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> Microsoft takes forever to release an OS and it always falls short of what everyone hopes it will be.  Apple (nearly) always makes people so excited about their innovations that they get people out in force on the day of the release just to get the chance to buy the new OS.  That tells me that the price point is definitely not too high.



Thus why I said previously that I find its great to have upgrades quickly instead of 1 / 5 years.



			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> Apple releases a new OS every year that has more innovation in it than the last 3 Windows releases.  Show some respect.



You cannot compare an Apple user with an MS user, they're just differen't types of users with different needs in my view. Else why wouldn't everyone use Macs? its clearly superior.

As for the respect, perhaps it would be time for you to accept that people have their own opinions and that is what forums are for: discussing things. if you can't deal with that, thats not my problem.




			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> If you're a poor student, don't buy it, but don't complain, because Windows updates cost like $400.  Or, you could always take advantage of the Apple student discounts.



Without the "poor student" Apple doesn't have a future. Show some respect for those who are the future of apple and that will make apple thrive.



			
				macgeek said:
			
		

> I know the point was that you want a full price and an upgrade price, but think of it this way:  EVERY purchase of the software is an upgrade.  New full versions are handed out for free when you buy a mac.



Well its nice that you eventually got to the point of my post. As I said, my beef is with Apple's policy of releasing an upgrade, and then all new software is made for the latest revision.. and if u're 1 or 2 back... well tough.


----------



## macgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

To continue the discussion you claim we aren't having, how can you call Exposé and Fast User-switching minor UI tweaks?  How about encrypting and decrypting your home folder on the fly... a minor UI tweak?

And speculation is merely that.  The Tiger release seems to be more tight-lipped than any other release has been for a long time, so to say that "the feature list" is not worth an upgrade is premature at best.

The "cry somewhere else" line was just something to get the fire burning in your belly, which it obviously has.  I was a CS student in the rather recent past and had to live off $45 a week, so I know what it's like.  But even when I was a poor student, I realized the upgrades were reasonably priced and didn't whine about it.  If you really want the software, I'm sure you can find some way to get it.  Save up.  You probably have until September or something...


----------



## nmm88 (Jun 17, 2004)

Just another clarification:
Windows XP UPGRADE can be found for $90 dollars on Amazon. First we started at 400, then 199. So it could actually be said thta it is cheaper, as they offer an upgrade. The full version is 199. That is for the Home Edition and not the pro, but for most people there is no need for the pro edition. Im not saying that it is better because of that, it certainly isnt.

First of all, I agree that apple does seem to release OS's much faster than Microsoft. That is usually a great thing because we are constantly getting new features, and only need to pay for the upgrade if we need it.

But I have also noticed many software programs that only support panther for some feature or another etc. I think apple needs to do a better job of making sure that they dont leave people in the dust or force them to pay for an upgrade. All new programs should at least support panther, and tiger should be an extra. 

In the end we all just need to realize that Apple is a computer company, and as all companies do, they are going to try to make money. If you need to upgrade because some key feature of your OS now wont work then you'll have to upgrade. Thats how it goes in the computer business.


----------



## macgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

nmm88 said:
			
		

> Just another clarification:
> Windows XP UPGRADE can be found for $90 dollars on Amazon. First we started at 400, then 199. So it could actually be said thta it is cheaper, as they offer an upgrade. The full version is 199. That is for the Home Edition and not the pro, but for most people there is no need for the pro edition. Im not saying that it is better because of that, it certainly isnt.



Okay, but to be fair:
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Upgrade
Date first available at Amazon: August 24, 2001

What did it cost on August 24, 2001?  And why haven't they updated it in the last 3 years?


----------



## iZero (Jun 17, 2004)

hmm i think i will go and buy it, considering i got panther as a gift.


----------



## mindbend (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know when it was, but within the last few years, a growing number of Apple users suddenly became a bunch of cheapasses.

Since when is $130 once a year (at best) such a big deal?

I was a poor student once too. It meant I had to wait longer to upgrade. That's life. 

None of these upgrades are mandatory. If it has features you need and want, they should be worth paying for.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 17, 2004)

i got os x for my imac G3 when it first came out. Then, Jaguar was released a few months later. I was annoyed but thought it would be ok to still run 10.1. However then when all of Apple's software and plugins would only run on 10.2 Jaguar I felt cheated almost. I ended up getting 10.2, and now 10.3. I just received an iBook G4 and I know I'll soon be finding myself needing to get Tiger. I'm glad I have a University connection so I can get it for $50.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 17, 2004)

and also, it's for me not so much about getting the new features, but that I got this after i knew tiger would be released, and it will be out within a few months, and apple will make me pay. It's kind of like with iLife. Updates that used to be free, as a way of Apple saying, "thanks" for being customers and acknowledging that you already bought a software, are now being charged for. Even though I had an iMac G3 and so would only be able to use iMovie/Photo.

And if anyone is going to point out that i should have waited to get this iBook, I got a large chunk of it as a gift, I had been planning to get it myself once Tiger was released.


----------



## Anim8r (Jun 17, 2004)

I would suggest everyone use the pro edition since home is a feeble, hobbled OS.
My wife's machine runs home... it has the most problems of any of the machines in our house (8 at the moment, and that includes an old OS9 iMac), from networking to app starting up to restarts to just up and quitting stuff for no reason.

I am going to upgrade her to pro when I get the chance, but she has already said her next personal machine will be a Mac. Sigh... I love my wife!

OH! And when I bought XP Pro from Circuit City a while back I bought the full version (DUH!), and it was $299 retail. I know, I know... but I really needed it fast.



			
				nmm88 said:
			
		

> Just another clarification:
> Windows XP UPGRADE can be found for $90 dollars on Amazon. First we started at 400, then 199. So it could actually be said thta it is cheaper, as they offer an upgrade. The full version is 199. That is for the Home Edition and not the pro, but for most people there is no need for the pro edition. Im not saying that it is better because of that, it certainly isnt.
> 
> First of all, I agree that apple does seem to release OS's much faster than Microsoft. That is usually a great thing because we are constantly getting new features, and only need to pay for the upgrade if we need it.
> ...


----------



## nmm88 (Jun 17, 2004)

> Okay, but to be fair:
> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Upgrade
> Date first available at Amazon: August 24, 2001
> 
> What did it cost on August 24, 2001? And why haven't they updated it in the last 3 years?


Ya, im sure it cost a lot more back then. Point Taken. I was just stating that now you can get XP for 90, and not 400 as was stated. However, you can also find Jaguar for around 30 bucks on eBay.  We need to be careful in not using false figures to promote OS X, its got enough power and innovation to promote itself.





> I would suggest everyone use the pro edition since home is a feeble, hobbled OS.



Home may not have as many features as Pro, but it is not feeble or hobbled. In my experience with both, they do not have any noticable difference. Of course hardware is probably the main factor


----------



## nojay (Jun 17, 2004)

bobbo said:
			
		

> i got os x for my imac G3 when it first came out. Then, Jaguar was released a few months later. I was annoyed but thought it would be ok to still run 10.1. However then when all of Apple's software and plugins would only run on 10.2 Jaguar I felt cheated almost. I ended up getting 10.2, and now 10.3. I just received an iBook G4 and I know I'll soon be finding myself needing to get Tiger. I'm glad I have a University connection so I can get it for $50.



I don't claim to be a historian on all things Apple, but it should be understood that OS X represented a completely revolutionary rebuild of the Mac OS.  It was 4+ years in the making.  Version 10.0 really amounted to a public beta of OS X.  And version 10.1 was a free upgrade, but not with the polish of Jag and Panther (which you had to pay for).  The above scenario was really the only really unfortunate one I see -- getting the somewhat flaky Cheetah at the end of the product cycle and having to pay to upgrade.

OS X is now a mature product.  Software Updates allow us to continually compute on a stable and secure platform.  If Tiger has any benefits for those of you out there, then so be it -- shell out the funds to get the latest and greatest.  My iMac came preloaded with 10.2, but with installation discs for 10.3 in the box.  I would probably have paid (using a teacher's discount -- I am a college faculty) for 10.3 had it not been included, for the improved Windows networking on my home LAN.  I might find that Tiger has no additional benefit for me and I'll happily stick with Panther.  Like other posters on this thread, I may not "need" to upgrade.

I can't imagine 10.2 - 10.3 becoming obsolete or nonsupported in the near future because they really are so fully developed.


----------



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

bobbo said:
			
		

> i got os x for my imac G3 when it first came out. Then, Jaguar was released a few months later. I was annoyed but thought it would be ok to still run 10.1. However then when all of Apple's software and plugins would only run on 10.2 Jaguar I felt cheated almost. I ended up getting 10.2, and now 10.3. I just received an iBook G4 and I know I'll soon be finding myself needing to get Tiger. I'm glad I have a University connection so I can get it for $50.



This is the sort of thing I'm referring to. It is not a matter of being poor or rich (at the beginning of this thread which I opened, I clearly stated that my economy is "healthy" (wealthy)).

It is a matter of feeling cheated.

When I bought my iBook, 2-3 months later came Jaguar with no update price whatsoever. And not much later came all those updates which demanded Jaguar.

Now I just bought my PowerBook G4 with Panther, and I'm pretty sure Apple will do it again. Bets are opened?


----------



## guilly (Jun 17, 2004)

nojay said:
			
		

> I can't imagine 10.2 - 10.3 becoming obsolete or nonsupported in the near future because they really are so fully developed.



I really really hope you are right. However 10.2 should have been a free upgrade if 10.1 was considered a pre-release or something similar.

I can't help feeling distrustful towards Apple software policy. Their software are of the best quality, but somehow I feel like if they were radically profiting from Mac users fidelity.


----------



## soulseek (Jun 17, 2004)

first of all, noone knows anythin bout Tiger.

apple is doin a great job at keepin EVERYTHIN and everyone silent!!!

the rumour sites dont get anythin right.

any speculation that comes out  to be true, is made 1 or 2 days before the anouncement of the product.

so.. NO .. nobody knows anythin bout tiger...


what i have said before and insist on it is OSX upgrades.(meanin price)
ive upgraded to Jaguar and Panther, and will immediately upgrade to Tiger.
but havin paid that much money,it would be nice to get a discount for my next upgrade!!! 

id also like to mention bout OS support.
some ppl get worried that apple will stop supportin their OS just because theres a new one out. thats wrong. since jaguar apple , with every update is supporting jaguar! for example if theres a security update, its also made available for jaguar.

on the other hand, new features are not available for older systems for 2 mutual reasons; the OS does not have the technology to support new features and at the same time Apple wants u to upgrade to the newer OS, easier for them and more money for them....

but ppl dont worry, ur older OS wont be abandoned,it just wont get newer features!


----------



## nmm88 (Jun 17, 2004)

guilly said:
			
		

> I really really hope you are right. However 10.2 should have been a free upgrade if 10.1 was considered a pre-release or something similar.
> 
> I can't help feeling distrustful towards Apple software policy. Their software are of the best quality, but somehow I feel like if they were radically profiting from Mac users fidelity.


 No, 10.0 was considered a pre release. 10.1 was closer to being finished and came out later and was offered for free. The reason many things were unsupported with 10.1 and before was because they were still rough around the edges. 10.2 is kind of considered the finished product of OS X. I dont know too many apps that dont support 10.2, so i doubt apple will make it so with the 10.3 to 10.4 switch.


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 17, 2004)

guilly said:
			
		

> I really really hope you are right. However 10.2 should have been a free upgrade if 10.1 was considered a pre-release or something similar.



We bought our iMac a coupla months before X.2 was released and came with X.1 installed on it.

When X.2 was released, Apple did an amnesty for people who had bought hardware recently, and sent out x.2 upgrade disks to them, if they claimed it by sticking their firmware number and date of purchase into a form on their webpage.

I dont know if they did this for X.3, or if theyll do it for X.4, (we havnt bought any hardware in a coupla years, and were still running X.2.8) but this kind of action shows loyalty to recent buyers of hardware...

We _just_ scraped into the deal though...


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 17, 2004)

Incidentally, Apple recently stated publicly that they wouldn't be able to keep up with making new OS X versions every year for much longer. 

Doug


----------



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

ged3000 said:
			
		

> We bought our iMac a coupla months before X.2 was released and came with X.1 installed on it.
> 
> When X.2 was released, Apple did an amnesty for people who had bought hardware recently, and sent out x.2 upgrade disks to them, if they claimed it by sticking their firmware number and date of purchase into a form on their webpage.
> 
> ...



You are right. That action shows an equal loyalty of Apple towards its faithful customers.


----------



## guilly (Jun 18, 2004)

dktrickey said:
			
		

> Incidentally, Apple recently stated publicly that they wouldn't be able to keep up with making new OS X versions every year for much longer.
> 
> Doug



Obviously, OS X seems to be becoming more and more a very round product. There's little they will be able to add in a not very far away future - but however that depends on how hardware evolves and people demands turn to.

For example, Windows 98SE/Me is the top of the MS-DOS system. By the time of MS-DOS 5 with Windows 3.1 it was difficult - at least for us "users" to see any further evolution since multimedia didn't really exist (CD-ROM drives were prohibitive and sound cards were uncommon). This two pieces of hardware - the CD-ROM and SoundCard - added a more processing speed let the SO evolve into a 32 bits architecture focused towards multimedia (Windows 95). A new market demand had been created and it was being fulfilled by making the OS evolve.

A more recent example is the appearance of Wireless technologies, such as 802.11/Airport and Bluetooth - the appearance of the USB ports and for the first time REAL plug-n-play devices. All that has made the OS supporting to evolve towards those new additions.

Mac OS has been adding features very much according to hardware evolution - iPhoto due to the appearance and success of digital cameras, iMovie due to the success of digital DV camcorders, built-in bluetooth support (at the time they supressed the IrDA support), and a very very large etcetera.

What could happen - which happened with the jump from Mac OS 9 to Mac OS X - is that Apple one day will decide to rewrite its whole operating system again. That is something Microsoft will never do. Microsoft released Windows XP as a new thingy, but we all know it is a low-end Windows NT with a more fashinable interface.

That will happen the day the code of OS X has become to cryptic to be improved and/or re-worked (yes, that is exactly what happens nowadays to Mozilla and why they are pre-releasing Firefox).


----------



## Chazam (Jun 18, 2004)

Apple are only cashing in on the same people who:
Buy the latest Football top (or soccer to you americans )
Get rid of their old mobile for the latest new functional one (I think Nokia have about a 6 month refresh rate of new products)
Buy the latest clothes. (One that my wife likes to do) 
Companies are doing this all the time. I went from Windows 2000 Pro to XP home when it was released and used about 0% of it's new functionalaty if any (I even went to windows classic mode due to the fisher price look!)

You're saying about new software not working on older versions but you should also appreciate developers using the newer features of the OS! I can imagine it is annoying buying a new OS after seemingly buying an older version but you'll have to control your urges to buy the latest products and use what works! 
If panther becomes useless and doesn't run *anything* that you need then get the update!


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2004)

Feel 'cheated' by Apple's upgrade policy? That's really _your_ fault. Apple hasn't promised anything different from what they're doing. And: After Tiger we'll see slower development, as has been said by Apple. And: You never _have_ to upgrade. And of course you PAY if you DO.


----------



## karavite (Jun 18, 2004)

I just wonder how many big cat names are left after Tiger - seems the Tiger is the true King of the Jungle!!! Bobcat, Lynx... they just don't do it for me! 

Seriously, I am an upgrade junky and though I know I often don't really need every feature in every upgrade, it is a lot of fun since I work in usability and UI design. Expose itself was worth the entire 10.3 upgrade for me - it has changed the entire way I work on my computer and I love it. Perhaps if Apple had more visually recognized changes in all updates it would make more people happy and/or excited about paying for them? Also, it is business. Apple is in business to sell things and the value of an upgrade is up to each person. Like many said here, you don't really need every upgrade.


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2004)

Afaik people _ARE_ very excited about those upgrades. And even more so here on macosx.com, where we read/write about those exciting new builds of Mac OS X all of the time.

However: This of course _creates_ upgrade envy. And while people eagerly anticipate this insanely great new operating system (year after year so far), they WANT to have it. And then notice that they can either buy the upgrade for 129$, buy a new machine soon (which has it already) or stay with that dusty old operating system they almost forgot about in the beta-times but still are using...

I don't think Apple should add more visually recognisable changes. That'd alienate customers, too. And: We all know about those changes well before the OS is actually released to the public, so actually buying it doesn't really unveil so much 'new' stuff.


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 18, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> I just wonder how many big cat names are left after Tiger - seems the Tiger is the true King of the Jungle!!! Bobcat, Lynx... they just don't do it for me!



Maybe Apple are slowing down the rate of OS dexelopment while they try to find more big cat names...


----------



## ksv (Jun 18, 2004)

You know, I felt cheated by Ferrari too when they released the F50 right after I got my F355 GTS. Who would've expected that? I had to spend another day's revenue to get the latest and coolest, else I wouldn't be able to keep up with all the gadgets and stuff. Guess how pissed I was when they released that 550 right before my nose and I had to shell out another hour's salary to get it.
Well, perhaps I should be satisfied anyway since they offer all repairs for free and cover my gas, oil and tire expenses. And perhaps they'll even give me the next model for free, who knows?


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey, can you, like, give me a ride or something?


----------



## karavite (Jun 19, 2004)

ksv, I feel your pain! 

Speaking of exotic cars, here is something I have done three times and it was a riot. It requires the exact circumstance of being stopped at a light where the exotic (Ferrari, Lotus, Lamborghini...) is the first car at the light and you are right behind them. The split millisecond the light turns green honk your horn in a "what are you waiting for buddy, the light is green" kind of attitude (option: slight hands in the air+ shrug gesture for added emphasis) and quicker than you can say "ego" the guy will tear off the light like a bat out of hell.


----------



## applewhore (Jun 19, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> ksv, I feel your pain!
> 
> The split millisecond the light turns green honk your horn in a "what are you waiting for buddy, the light is green" kind of attitude (option: slight hands in the air+ shrug gesture for added emphasis)


You'd be in heaven in Dubai!!!  This is just what everyone does there...

Incidentally, when I lived in Egypt, they used to honk at the lights when they turned red!!!


----------



## karavite (Jun 19, 2004)

Dubai sounds like Chicago, though without the weather, sunshine, warm water...! 

I'm kind of bummed Apple will slow down the upgrades. I think each one has had valid amd worthwhile improvments - speed, features, software... Each one has made me feel like I got a new computer (sort of).


----------



## powermac (Jun 19, 2004)

I know peeps are upset with the pace/price of the Apple OSX. Here is my perspective from using Apple for many years:
     Win95 crushed us, and it appeared that Apple fell behind in development. Apple took a calculated risk switching to X, and it has worked out. X has brought many people over to the Mac platform,  and many more certainly taking a closer look at Mac products. PC mag named OSX OS of the year. It may not be a great honor, although my experience is no Mac OS since OS7 has gotten positive recognition, especially from a PC influenced company. 
     I believe that for once, Apple is two or three steps ahead of M$, and should keep it that way. When M$ releases Longhorn, we know people are going to go crazy, whether it is a good OS or not. 
     I believe that Apple should recognize loyal customers to their products and offer discounts. Moreover, Apple is giving people amble time to save their pennies if they want to upgrade.


----------



## applewhore (Jun 19, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> I'm kind of bummed Apple will slow down the upgrades. I think each one has had valid amd worthwhile improvments - speed, features, software... Each one has made me feel like I got a new computer (sort of).


me too!!!  $0.35 a day ($129/365) for the sweetest O.S. around is my favourite daily expenditure...


----------



## guilly (Jun 20, 2004)

ksv said:
			
		

> You know, I felt cheated by Ferrari too when they released the F50 right after I got my F355 GTS. Who would've expected that? I had to spend another day's revenue to get the latest and coolest, else I wouldn't be able to keep up with all the gadgets and stuff. Guess how pissed I was when they released that 550 right before my nose and I had to shell out another hour's salary to get it.
> Well, perhaps I should be satisfied anyway since they offer all repairs for free and cover my gas, oil and tire expenses. And perhaps they'll even give me the next model for free, who knows?



 That is cheap demagogery.


----------



## karavite (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh I think was just having some fun! Plus his knowledge of the different Ferrari models was impressive to me! 

powermac raised what I thought were excellent points. I remember the dark days of Win 95 combined with Apple switching to the ppc and my new ppc Mac taking 2 minutes or something to launch Word 6 (I still think MS did something sneaky with that). Any way I digress (as usual), as powermac gave us a much wider perspective outside personal viewpoints (meaning how upgrades and OS X effects each of us as users/consumers) OSX is THE OS to beat now and every new upgrade puts the vapor ware that is longhorn further from the spotlight.


----------



## guilly (Jun 21, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> Oh I think was just having some fun! Plus his knowledge of the different Ferrari models was impressive to me!
> 
> powermac raised what I thought were excellent points. I remember the dark days of Win 95 combined with Apple switching to the ppc and my new ppc Mac taking 2 minutes or something to launch Word 6 (I still think MS did something sneaky with that). Any way I digress (as usual), as powermac gave us a much wider perspective outside personal viewpoints (meaning how upgrades and OS X effects each of us as users/consumers) OSX is THE OS to beat now and every new upgrade puts the vapor ware that is longhorn further from the spotlight.



That is an optimistic point of view I like to share.

I do know Apple is - afterall -  a big business looking for profit. But also, I also believe that Apple's business philosophy does not fall under the say "money at all costs". They sell expensive products but on the other hand they make them of the best possible quality, and best of all, reliable.

NB: KSV, how many cars did you buy today?


----------

